# Anybody haul dirt/fill?



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking for anyone on here that hauls dirt/fill for a reasonable price. Looking to build a house in Gulf Breeze and need contacts. I have quite a bit of cubic yards that need to be brought in.

Mac


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Send deckhand a pm


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a dumpload of river rock. Is McDirt still the cheapest?


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Gunz said:


> I'm looking for a dumpload of river rock. Is McDirt still the cheapest?


Try WPR Concrete on River rock. 850-626-7777. James the dispatcher will probably answer. If you don't go anywhere with him ask to have Pete Russell give you a call. Same for fill dirt. The only thing you can get out of Navarre pit is sand, so most foundation fill comes out of Pensacola or Milton. I excavate swimming pools for most of the pool builders in the area and they are always looking to get rid of dirt as close to the job as possible (usually free). Sometimes it will have grass and roots in it, so be careful in what goes into foundation if you get it.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

On the river rock. Call Wayne Spurlock with P&R Mining in Atmore. 251-747-3635. They have the pit so probably better pricing

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

